# Juwel vision 450 planted tank



## Dparks1987 (Apr 29, 2013)

That is a great looking aquarium. You have no algae anywhere to be found!


----------



## PinkRasbora (Jan 22, 2005)

Nice tank, I dream of a tank that size


----------



## Dashdbn (Apr 30, 2013)

I use rooiboz tea it seems to keep it away


----------



## EvanCharles (May 2, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful


----------



## zackariah (Jan 17, 2013)

Dashdbn said:


> I use rooiboz tea it seems to keep it away


Beautiful tank! What is rooiboz tea? Also is that a truaqua/ aquatop tank?


----------



## Dashdbn (Apr 30, 2013)

zackariah said:


> Beautiful tank! What is rooiboz tea? Also is that a truaqua/ aquatop tank?


Hi 
Roibos tea is a tea grown in South Africa that is now also exported threw out the world. Many people in this country use a few tea bags in their aquarium water. It has anti oxidants that boost plants and fish. It also adds some tannin in the water witch seems to kill of algy. I am not sure if any studies have been conducted on the product perhaps you can check on google. What I do know is that it works. I am sure you can find it in your country. 

With regards to an aquatic top I am not sure what you meant. This is a juwel vision 450. Thanks all again for rating this tank.


----------



## Big Dog (Nov 4, 2009)

Looks great. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Dashdbn (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## sapphoqueen (Feb 9, 2010)

nice tank there mate! do you still have that fishkeeper magazine down there?


----------



## CoffeeLove (Oct 31, 2012)

Tank looks great. 

---
I give my fish coffee


----------



## samee (Oct 14, 2011)

Looks really nice, good to see someone from SA posting. Dif. interested in this Roibos tea thing. Didnt find much on googly about it and algae.


----------



## kubalik (Jul 8, 2011)

samee said:


> Looks really nice, good to see someone from SA posting. Dif. interested in this Roibos tea thing. Didnt find much on googly about it and algae.


 You may wanna check this out :
http://www.celestialseasonings.com/products/red-teas
and this:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=161292


----------



## samee (Oct 14, 2011)

kubalik said:


> You may wanna check this out :
> http://www.celestialseasonings.com/products/red-teas
> and this:
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=161292


First link didnt help me much, it has zinc, which I guess is bad for shrimps? I dont have any shrimps so doesnt really matter. Second link, same. Not sure if I missed anything. I want to find out about Roibos and how it keep algae at bay. Even any other tea thing. Dont care about what they do to fish.


----------



## kubalik (Jul 8, 2011)

I see , one can only speculate , but I think tea helps keeping algae at bay by helping with 2 things that we already know : 

1. it does supplement plants with some micros and we know that the healthier the plants, the weaker the algae.
2. It makes the water darker, therefore making the light less effective . Most of us got too much light.


----------



## Dashdbn (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi all yes we still got that fish publication going. We have 2 forums in sA where rooiboz has been discussed. Www.apsa.co.za and www.tropicalaquarium.co.za feel free to join and share all your experiences I will find more info on rooiboz tea and post it here.


----------

